# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 29-10-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 21-10-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Ramadan Mubarak!" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga mySteRioUs)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25967

Titulli: "Cfare jane shqipetaret?" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25966

Titulli: "Perse anashkalohet dhe mbyllet nje teme." (postuar 28-10-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25960

Titulli: "At Anton Harapi (1888-1946)" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25954

Titulli: "Mass.Grand 2003 Halloween Party" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga R2T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25952

Titulli: "Doni te me njihni?Atehere lexoni ketu" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga KaLTerSi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25950

Titulli: "Ardhmeria jone eshte ne BE!" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga ardi18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25949

Titulli: "Ligji, gazetaria dhe e drejta e akuzës" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga Lezhjani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25948

Titulli: "Jeta Nen Nje Prapanice" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga eris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25947

Titulli: "Islami dhe Demokracia" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25946

Titulli: "Çmenduria me tatuazhet te të miturit" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25944

Titulli: "Lojrat e fatit, 70 % e xhiros per fituesit." (postuar 28-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25942

Titulli: "Nëntë pas mesditës" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga Henri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25940

Titulli: "Çmenduria me tatuazhet te të miturit." (postuar 28-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25939

Titulli: "&quot;Shteti&quot; dhe &quot;Shqiperia&quot;" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25938

Titulli: "&quot;I detyroja të hanin për Ramazan&quot;" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25937

Titulli: "Eja pa frikë!..." (postuar 28-10-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25935

Titulli: "Pershendetje!!" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga glengrant23)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25934

Titulli: "Nje Loje per te gjith" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga Lonely_Boy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25933

Titulli: "takim i shqiptarve ne selanik" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga oliviei)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25932

Titulli: "Mes Larmes." (postuar 28-10-2003 nga Altina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25931

Titulli: "Diabeti - Semundja e sheqerit" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga shkodrane82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25930

Titulli: "Babadimrit - BAN?!" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga Living in Vain)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25929

Titulli: "Tregoni historite e jetes suaj!" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga tekla/mrapsht)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25928

Titulli: "Jeni gati? Erdhi Terminator..." (postuar 28-10-2003 nga Terminator)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25924

Titulli: "TOP CHANNEL ne satelit" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga aldon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25922

Titulli: "Emigrantët shqiptarë sjellin futbollin europian në SHBA." (postuar 28-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25919

Titulli: "Depozitat në Portin e Durrësit rrezikojnë 120 mijë banorë." (postuar 28-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25918

Titulli: "Tirana, kryeqyteti i produkteve ushqimore të falsifikuara" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25917

Titulli: "Eduard Zaloshnja ne nje mendje me Namik Hotin" (postuar 28-10-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25916

Titulli: "Ne kerkim te kengeve...ndimojm njeri tjetrin !!!" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga tironsi per qef)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25908

Titulli: "Xhefri: Krimi po shkaterron Shqiperine" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25907

Titulli: "Lloje te ndryshme Hepatitesh!" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga shkodrane82)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25905

Titulli: "Nata e kadrit" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25903

Titulli: "A e ka diksush imsakine per ne Eastern United States???" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Besniku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25902

Titulli: "Llotaria amerikane dhe fotografite digitale" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25900

Titulli: "&quot;Pershendetje!!" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga hajla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25899

Titulli: "A ju shqetson një Pogradecar më shumë?" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Andiii)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25898

Titulli: "Poezi nga Nerinda Hysa, Poeteshe laureate e Shkodres" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Niçe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25896

Titulli: "Si Tirona s'e bo nona" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga tironsmenjemodh)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25892

Titulli: "Shqiptarët të ndarë në të varfër e të pasur" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25891

Titulli: "Si mund te postoj kenge?" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga SUPERGOLDENBOY)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25889

Titulli: "Will Durant" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25887

Titulli: "PS pranohet ne Internacionalen socialiste" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25886

Titulli: "Korcare, mblidhni leckat dhe he te shkojme ne ndonje klub ..." (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Nuska)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25883

Titulli: "Formati MP4, nga NERO 6 !" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Vito Corleone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25881

Titulli: "Udhetime..." (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Vala_79)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25880

Titulli: "Diçka që vërtet ja vlen në forum" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Living in Vain)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25879

Titulli: "A ka Sarandiot ketu...!!!" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25877

Titulli: "Sot shkodranet ne Shesh per dritat" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25874

Titulli: "Veprat tona, sklleverve te Enver Hoxhes" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25873

Titulli: "Dy filma te rinj në kinema këtë javë." (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25871

Titulli: "Ata që mbijetojnë nga kanceri, kanë më pas pasoja të rënda shëndetësore." (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25870

Titulli: "Jeta" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25869

Titulli: "Rrefimi i 18-vjecares: Si me prostituuan egersisht." (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25867

Titulli: "Historia e rrugës ku banonin princesha e adjutantë." (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25866

Titulli: "Firma turke: S'mbajmë përgjegjësi për shembjet!!" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25865

Titulli: "Gjykata i merr vajzën, vret veten !!" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25864

Titulli: "Kerkesat E Biznesit Vendas!!" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25863

Titulli: "sukses" (postuar 27-10-2003 nga thanas)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25862

Titulli: "Kush e ka te drejten e marrjes se jetes?" (postuar 26-10-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25861

Titulli: "Lexojeni..." (postuar 26-10-2003 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25860

Titulli: "Shenjtoret e krishtere te Shqiperise." (postuar 26-10-2003 nga Toro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25858

Titulli: "Miss-i nga Afganistani!" (postuar 26-10-2003 nga I Arratisuri!)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25856

Titulli: "Prinderit e Xhorxh Tenet, votues ne Himare" (postuar 26-10-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25855

Titulli: "Biografia e Enver Hoxhes" (postuar 26-10-2003 nga Mr_cool)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25854

Titulli: "NY Times per ekonomine shqiptare sot" (postuar 26-10-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25853

Titulli: "Ja dhe kokaina duke u shkolluar" (postuar 26-10-2003 nga kokaina_vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25851

Titulli: "Chat me linje Albtelekom.(ATNET)??" (postuar 26-10-2003 nga Kuriozi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25847

Titulli: "Kuriozitete nga bota!" (postuar 26-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25845

Titulli: "Nena na la " (postuar 26-10-2003 nga Kuntakinta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25839

Titulli: "Çudia e parahistorisë së Tiranës, zbulohet nëntoka romake" (postuar 26-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25838

Titulli: "Bëni propagande pozitive për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët!" (postuar 26-10-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25837

Titulli: "A dini te ruani sekretet?" (postuar 26-10-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25834

Titulli: "Letërsia per fëmijë" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga Grandpa's Angel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25832

Titulli: "Myxomatosis" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga Lit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25831

Titulli: "Modern American Poetry" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga Shiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25830

Titulli: "Bekoni njeri-tjetrin" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga Manulaki)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25829

Titulli: "Kam deshire te di njohurite tuaja mbi kungimin." (postuar 25-10-2003 nga Manulaki)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25822

Titulli: "Familja Gjylbegu" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25817

Titulli: "Përshëndëtje !" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga Grandpa's Angel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25816

Titulli: "cfare te bej?!" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga blerin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25814

Titulli: "Katër fëmijë jetimë gjejnë &quot;familjen&quot; në Tiranë!!" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25813

Titulli: "&quot;Do vrisja gruan se iku në Itali&quot;" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25812

Titulli: "Nje me shume s'prish pune" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga Sherraxhieee)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25809

Titulli: "Amnistija angleze, perfitojne 15.000 familje" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga kundraRRYMES)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25808

Titulli: "Ja te prezantohem edhe une" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga djale_vlore)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25807

Titulli: "Tre pacientet" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25802

Titulli: "Unë jam.." (postuar 25-10-2003 nga info_qorri(olsi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25801

Titulli: "Me kë, apo si do donit t'a kaloni një çast të bukur?" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga SUPERGOLDENBOY)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25800

Titulli: "Edmond Budina, ose Felini shqiptar" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga Never Say Never)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25798

Titulli: "nese do te kishit dhe nje dite jete...." (postuar 25-10-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25797

Titulli: "Mbi Kastriot Myftarajn dhe debatin  Myftaraj-Baleta, Ferraj." (postuar 25-10-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25796

Titulli: "Agim Doçi" (postuar 25-10-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25794

Titulli: "Përshkrim besimi" (postuar 24-10-2003 nga Manulaki)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25790

Titulli: "Gafat e shtypit të ditës" (postuar 24-10-2003 nga D D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25789

Titulli: "Per TIRANEN" (postuar 24-10-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25778

Titulli: "Perfaqsite diplomatike" (postuar 24-10-2003 nga Jeto_Jeten)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25774

Titulli: "Si shpjegohet që arbëreshët e Italisë flasin toskërisht?" (postuar 24-10-2003 nga pyetesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25773

Titulli: "ben ritrovato a tutti belle e brutti....." (postuar 24-10-2003 nga Marini83)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25770

Titulli: "PD &amp; PS vegla te komunizmit" (postuar 24-10-2003 nga Fringo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25767

Titulli: "Importet Dhe Sistemi Fiskal" (postuar 24-10-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25766

Titulli: "Sofra Lezhjane" (postuar 24-10-2003 nga Ferdinandi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25763

Titulli: "Muaji i Madhurueshem i Ramazanit" (postuar 24-10-2003 nga Bledari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25751

Titulli: "Krishterimi apo Kisha" (postuar 24-10-2003 nga Seminarist)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25750

Titulli: "Prezantimi im ." (postuar 24-10-2003 nga elda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25748

Titulli: "Cila është zgjidhja e krizës qeveritare në Shqipëri?" (postuar 24-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25747

Titulli: "Cila fe eshte me dominuese ne Shqiperi ?" (postuar 24-10-2003 nga WOLF POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25746

Titulli: "Dita e Falënderimit" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25743

Titulli: "Pse në orthodoksi dhe në katoliçizëm Maria shihet si virgjëreshë?" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga Manulaki)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25734

Titulli: "C`fare lloi muzike pelqeni me shume?" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25733

Titulli: "Ja perse behet kaq zhurme per Himaren" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25732

Titulli: "Shqiptar ne Greqi gjen 105,000 EURO" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga BLACK_KNIGHT)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25727

Titulli: "Çfarë do të thotë të jesh shqiptar?" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25726

Titulli: "Sport!" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga denku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25725

Titulli: "Meditim~!" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga shqiptari02)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25723

Titulli: "Peticion per ndalimin e dhunes ne kufirin greko-shqiptar" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga andi dd)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25720

Titulli: "Përshëndetje nga Kërçovar" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga Kercovar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25717

Titulli: "Shenjtët e krishterë të Shqipërise" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25716

Titulli: "Pershendetje nga KERCOVARI" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga Kercovar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25713

Titulli: "gjitonja" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga gjitonja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25712

Titulli: "Ti" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga AG*)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25709

Titulli: "Tajar Zavalani dhe Historia e Shqiperis" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25708

Titulli: "SuperKilleri Jaho Salihi" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25707

Titulli: "Lufta" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25706

Titulli: "Aktualitete Nderkombetare" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25703

Titulli: "Takim anetaresh ne kafe" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga samer)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25702

Titulli: "Persekutim nga stafi" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25701

Titulli: "Kryeministri i kohës së humbur" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25700

Titulli: "Edhe kafshet kane gallate." (postuar 23-10-2003 nga nordiku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25697

Titulli: "Far away" (postuar 23-10-2003 nga Sokoli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25694

Titulli: "Universiteti: Te gjej nje vend pune apo tek kem rreputacion ne jete." (postuar 22-10-2003 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25677

Titulli: "Përshëndetje nga Fedora" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga Fedora463)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25675

Titulli: "Fotografite ne kete forum" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25671

Titulli: "Shqipëria arreston 125 trafikantë gjatë operacionit Mirazh 2003" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25670

Titulli: "Trajneri Brigel shpall listën e kandidatëve të Kombëtares." (postuar 22-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25669

Titulli: "Aborti Dhe Kontraceptivet Dhe Mbaresimi Artificial" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25668

Titulli: "Cila kafshe ju pelqen me shume?" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga BLACK_KNIGHT)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25666

Titulli: "Kolumbiani vret në Spanjë të riun nga Skrapari!!" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25665

Titulli: "Pritja" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga nitROSHI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25664

Titulli: "Erdha edhe unë" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga Big Bad Wolf)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25662

Titulli: "Arrestohet Agim Çeku në Sloveni" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga Komisari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25657

Titulli: "Kapelet" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25656

Titulli: "Pirro Dhima: Do te kthehem se shpejti ne Shqiperi" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga zeus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25654

Titulli: "Aborti!" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga Fringo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25653

Titulli: "Krijimi i sistemit tone diellor?" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga pyetesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25651

Titulli: "Billie Holiday" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25650

Titulli: "Pasqyrimi i fenomeneve shoqerore negative ne shtyp" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga Peshtjellim)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25649

Titulli: "Poesia Espanola" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25648

Titulli: "Shefi i lypsarëve: Ja historia ime" (postuar 22-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25647

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

29-10:
 o eduart (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=913

29-10:
 o ermira (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1003

29-10:
 o BlondiE_18 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2020

29-10:
 o ShEjTaNi (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3789

29-10:
 o BUSTA_P (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3051

29-10:
 o Failed Rapper (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5188

29-10:
 o Siliconized (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6241

29-10:
 o Eminem (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6474

29-10:
 o ardian binaj (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8209

29-10:
 o lambadaa - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8147

29-10:
 o SoLdIeR__X (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9887

29-10:
 o blade (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10094

30-10:
 o ^WeeZ^ (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=55

30-10:
 o R[]NI (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1112

30-10:
 o july (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1640

30-10:
 o okubona (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2345

30-10:
 o dodoni (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3712

30-10:
 o Gjilani2002 (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4175

30-10:
 o gaforja - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5206
 o shijaku - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5645

30-10:
 o Shtjefeni (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5911

30-10:
 o abbaP (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5995

30-10:
 o Simona (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6053

30-10:
 o DARDANI_Dr (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6574
 o Jetmir Çela (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8540

30-10:
 o prosac - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10605

31-10:
 o KLODI GR (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=874

31-10:
 o Ferick (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1223

31-10:
 o Nevermind (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2402

31-10:
 o Pearl (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2697


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 21-10-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 123 Anetare te rinj
 o 202 Tema te reja
 o 2,734 Postime te reja
 o 8 Sondazhe te reja

----------

